# Transfer shine



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

I need some advise, after printing the transfer is there a way of getting a shine to it instead of the dull finish?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

With some products, repressing with a smooth Teflon sheet can make it shinier. What product are you trying to shine up?


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm using Howard sportswear screenprinted transfers


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Try repressing one for a few secs with the smoothest Teflon you have, after you've pealed the paper. I would let it cool back down before doing so, Many plastisol transfer start loosing opaqueness with a little too much time(on darks) What you can get away with for time takes some experimentation. don't know what brand of ink they used or how thick it is. some brand can get shinier than others. some brand don't at all. I haven't tied to shine plastisol on purpose, just figured this out from having to smooth out some rough textured prints here and there over the years.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

